# Portrait of my Little Girl



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been practicing portraits lately so I used the only model I have that's willing to participate. My daughter! I'm not completely happy w/ the lighting but I think I'm off to a good start. My subject looks good but the background is terrible on the left side! I was using the only light sources I have right now which is my 430EX on camera, a reflector & a small light from Home Depot. If y'all have any suggestions or tips on lighting I'd appreciate them! 

Canon 40D
50mm "nifty fifty"
M mode
f/5.6
1/250
ISO 100
430EX Flash 




Alicyn  by Crickett30, on Flickr


----------



## Melissa (Aug 4, 2011)

great portrait!


----------



## stev (Aug 4, 2011)

Super shot .


----------



## Hoss (Aug 4, 2011)

Good job Crickett.  I'm not much of a portrait photographer, so can't offer much in the line of suggestions.  Sure helps when you have a lovely willing model.

Hoss


----------



## lilbassinlady (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it's great, and she Beautiful too!


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 4, 2011)

Wire up a clamp light or two for your back light with a dimmer switch.  That way you can dial up what you need.

Great photo btw!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 4, 2011)

Crickett,you got two winners right there.The model and the pic,both are lovely.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll try to share some tips...

Your main light is too low... see the catch light in the eyes... should be at the 1 pm or 11 am position ... this will also place the nose shadow in the correct position. Do you have a off camera flash cord? 

You need a little more difference between your main and fill light...light ratio. 

Put more distance between the subject and the background... 

Subject is too square to camera... look in link below for tips...

Do you have a longer lens? The idea portrait lens is around 100+/- mm, your 50mm X the 1.6 sensor factor makes it a 80 mm... so you are a little short. This also helps to blur the background. 

Read this link... it is "old stuff" but it is one of the best teaching works that I've ever studied... 

http://web.archive.org/web/20020606174557/http://www.zuga.net/freelessons/jzindex.shtml

http://www.professionalphotography101.com/portrait_lighting/lighting_names.html

Jimmy K


----------



## rip18 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice shot of a beautiful young lady!

Looks like you are getting there & getting some good advice.  I don't shoot folks much either.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 4, 2011)

Alicyn is a super model!
I'm sure no expert Christy, but I have learned with the grandkids that moving the background further back from the subject helps quite a bit.  
You are doing great!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2011)

Melissa said:


> great portrait!





stev said:


> Super shot .





Hoss said:


> Good job Crickett.  I'm not much of a portrait photographer, so can't offer much in the line of suggestions.  Sure helps when you have a lovely willing model.
> 
> Hoss





lilbassinlady said:


> I think it's great, and she Beautiful too!





pasinthrough said:


> Wire up a clamp light or two for your back light with a dimmer switch.  That way you can dial up what you need.
> 
> Great photo btw!



That's what I have but I don't have a dimmer on it! 



cornpile said:


> Crickett,you got two winners right there.The model and the pic,both are lovely.





rip18 said:


> Nice shot of a beautiful young lady!
> 
> Looks like you are getting there & getting some good advice.  I don't shoot folks much either.




Thanks everybody for the nice comments!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2011)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I'll try to share some tips...
> 
> Your main light is too low... see the catch light in the eyes... should be at the 1 pm or 11 am position ... this will also place the nose shadow in the correct position. Do you have a off camera flash cord?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips Jimmy! I couldn't get that 1st link to work but the 2nd one is very helpful!

Here are the lenses I have:
24-70 L
28-135 Kit lens
70-300

I don't have an off camera flash cord yet so that's why the flash was on camera. I plan on buying some better lights eventually. I was just practicing w/ what I have.


----------



## Resica (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice picture of your daughter Crickett!!


----------



## carver (Aug 4, 2011)

She's a cutie,looks good to me


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I should have told you you have such a pretty child and she looks very good in the photo... but you were asking about portrait photography.

The 24 -70 L is a much better portrait lens... the 70mm x 1.6 factor puts you at 112 mm... which is perfect. It is what I use. 

You will need the offshoe cord to use for a bracket if you ever plan to do Weddings.

Here is the link again...
http://web.archive.org/web/20020606174557/http://www.zuga.net/freelessons/jzindex.shtml

Should carry you to Joe Zeltsman part of Zuganet. If not google Joe Zeltsman, it should give you the link.

Did any of the tips help you understand portrait light? 

If you are going to use flash "on camera" then it would best be used as fill light...  using another source as a main light, be it good window light, good reflected light... it does need to be soft light not harsh... the hard lights cause hard shadows. 

I wish you were closer to me ... a few hours in my studio would help you understand the light better. It is hard for me to "type" how to do something... much easier for me to show someone.

I will be glad to help anyway I can...

Jimmy K


----------



## CAL (Aug 4, 2011)

Man,with a beauty like that for a subject,who cares about the lighting?Nobody is looking at the lighting I assure you except maybe some of the professionals.


----------



## leo (Aug 5, 2011)

W     O    W  ...............

Beautiful !!!

Looks like you are getting some fine advice on the lighting, BTW  ....  that model is precious


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 5, 2011)

You are BLESSED with a beautiful daughter.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2011)

Resica said:


> Nice picture of your daughter Crickett!!





carver said:


> She's a cutie,looks good too me





CAL said:


> Man,with a beauty like that for a subject,who cares about the lighting?Nobody is looking at the lighting I assure you except maybe some of the professionals.





leo said:


> W     O    W  ...............
> 
> Beautiful !!!
> 
> Looks like you are getting some fine advice on the lighting, BTW  ....  that model is precious





Michael F. Gray said:


> You are BLESSED with a beautiful daughter.



Thanks y'al! She is growing up sooo fast!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2011)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I should have told you you have such a pretty child and she looks very good in the photo... but you were asking about portrait photography.
> 
> The 24 -70 L is a much better portrait lens... the 70mm x 1.6 factor puts you at 112 mm... which is perfect. It is what I use.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jimmy! That's exactly the advice I'm looking for!
 I eventually would like to have my own studio one day. I have already done 1 wedding(for a friend of mine) Not sure I wanna do another 1 of those but I really wanna do newborn portraits & maybe family portraits. 

The reason I used the 50mm is b/c I have a not so great tripod & the quick release can't seem to hold the weight of the 24-70mm when I turn the camera vertical. It wants to rotate forward on the screw that goes into the bottom of the camera.  Drives me nuts but right now I can't afford the tripod I really want so it is on my wish list along w/ the cord & lights.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes that 24-70L  lens is a heavy weight... to me it is one of Canons best lens. I have an older Manfrotto ... I believe it is a 3021BN*... any way it is heavy duty ... I also use the Manfrotto RC2 head... 

Look at KEH web site ... sometimes they have good used equipment for good prices... take a tripod... as long as the legs lock tight ... the screw mount is ok... it don't really matter what it looks like ...as long as it does the job. 

Keep you eye out for the off shoe cord too... they are kinda $$ new ...  but sometimes you can find they at KEH also...

Have you tried natural light with a reflector... good old defused window light is as pretty as any other... 

It is all about the LIGHT... posing helps too..

Jimmy K


----------



## quinn (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow Crickett!Alicyn is really growing up!I wish i was a picture taker in my kids earlier years!Great shot sounds like you are getting alot of good advice.Lighting is the one of the hardest parts of photography.Thanks for sharing yer model and your work.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2011)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Yes that 24-70L  lens is a heavy weight... to me it is one of Canons best lens. I have an older Manfrotto ... I believe it is a 3021BN*... any way it is heavy duty ... I also use the Manfrotto RC2 head...
> 
> Look at KEH web site ... sometimes they have good used equipment for good prices... take a tripod... as long as the legs lock tight ... the screw mount is ok... it don't really matter what it looks like ...as long as it does the job.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll check out that website! The tripod I have now I bought used from a member here. He didn't have the quick release plate for it so I am using the one from my older much smaller tripod. I can't find a replacement one for the tripod. 

I haven't tried natural light through a window b/c we live in an older house & the windows are not the greatest plus we have lots of trees that block a good bit of sunlight. I took these in our rec room in the basement. We have white walls & flourescent lights. I had a hard time getting the white balance right. 



quinn said:


> Wow Crickett!Alicyn is really growing up!I wish i was a picture taker in my kids earlier years!Great shot sounds like you are getting alot of good advice.Lighting is the one of the hardest parts of photography.Thanks for sharing yer model and your work.



Thanks quinn! I actually started taking pics back when my daughter was about 1. I was shooting a Rebel 2000 35mm SLR & I struggled BIG time. I didn't have the means to find someone to give me advice like I do now. I had learned the basics but I just didn't have anybody to tell me how to apply them.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 6, 2011)

What plate do you need ... what model tripod... 

.. do you have a Gray Card... it'll work wonders for White balance.

Jimmy K


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2011)

BriarPatch99 said:


> What plate do you need ... what model tripod...
> 
> .. do you have a Gray Card... it'll work wonders for White balance.
> 
> Jimmy K



No I don't have a gray card.  I've read they are great but just can't ever remember to buy one. My tripod is a Vanguard Tracker B-200.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.vanguardworld.com/images/pdfs/VanguardTripodQuickShoeReplacementPricing-2009.pdf

Looks like you need a QS-39 Quick Shoe... price was $15(2009)

Call KEH they may have one used ...

Jimmy K


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Plate
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/745949-REG/Vanguard_QS_39_QS_39_Quick_Release_Plate.html

Gray/White/Black Card...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...ge_Flow_DGK_1_Digital_Grey_Kard_Standard.html

Jimmy K


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2011)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Plate
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/745949-REG/Vanguard_QS_39_QS_39_Quick_Release_Plate.html
> 
> Gray/White/Black Card...
> ...



Thank you so much Jimmy! Man the last time I checked w/ B&H they didn't have the plate! I'm gonna order it now!


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm kinda late here but I think its a really nice shot Crickett...seems like you've gotten a lot of advice.  Wandering around the internet should hook you up with some ideas on light placement but I'll echo the sentiments on the gray card.  Sometimes if I don't want to go through the bother of using the card to set a custom white balance in the camera, I just snap a shot with the gray card in it and then use it in Photoshop later to automatically adjust the white balance.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 8, 2011)

> I just snap a shot with the gray card in it and then use it in Photoshop later to automatically adjust the white balance.



That's the way I use mine too... 

I have a card that has a White, Gray and Black.... I use Photoshop to set all three points if needed... but mostly the White point and Black points. 

Jimmy K


----------



## Crickett (Aug 9, 2011)

ronfritz said:


> I'm kinda late here but I think its a really nice shot Crickett...seems like you've gotten a lot of advice.  Wandering around the internet should hook you up with some ideas on light placement but I'll echo the sentiments on the gray card.  Sometimes if I don't want to go through the bother of using the card to set a custom white balance in the camera, I just snap a shot with the gray card in it and then use it in Photoshop later to automatically adjust the white balance.





BriarPatch99 said:


> That's the way I use mine too...
> 
> I have a card that has a White, Gray and Black.... I use Photoshop to set all three points if needed... but mostly the White point and Black points.
> 
> Jimmy K




Thanks y'all!


----------



## BeastieDawg (Aug 19, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jimmy! That's exactly the advice I'm looking for!
> I eventually would like to have my own studio one day. I have already done 1 wedding(for a friend of mine) Not sure I wanna do another 1 of those but I really wanna do newborn portraits & maybe family portraits.
> 
> The reason I used the 50mm is b/c I have a not so great tripod & the quick release can't seem to hold the weight of the 24-70mm when I turn the camera vertical. It wants to rotate forward on the screw that goes into the bottom of the camera.  Drives me nuts but right now I can't afford the tripod I really want so it is on my wish list along w/ the cord & lights.



Briar gave some good advice.  Get the light up a touch higher.  You can do a lot with cheap lights from the hardware store.  Your 40d and a 24-70 is a great setup to take portraits.  If you are just starting, be super careful with Weddings.  One shot to get them right and sometimes even if its a friend with a low or no budget they still (for some crazy reason) can expect Professional results.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 19, 2011)

Good job


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2011)

BeastieDawg said:


> Briar gave some good advice.  Get the light up a touch higher.  You can do a lot with cheap lights from the hardware store.  Your 40d and a 24-70 is a great setup to take portraits.  If you are just starting, be super careful with Weddings.  One shot to get them right and sometimes even if its a friend with a low or no budget they still (for some crazy reason) can expect Professional results.



Thanks! I've been shooting for a while but just now venturing into portraits. I have done 1 wedding & I think they turned out pretty good for a 1st time. The couple was very happy w/ them. Not sure I'm ready to do another one any time soon though.



tween_the_banks said:


> Good job



Thanks!


----------



## golffreak (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful young lady. Mine is 9 and time is slipping away too fast.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 20, 2011)

crickett, i know i am late in the discussion but first of all she is lovely !!! you should be proud !!! now for the " picture" the only hting i can add is that i have a few of the clamp lights from home depot and i added some higher "kelvin" lights that were up there around 5000k and it made for a much whiter light that i had to do less postprocessing with.  they were available at the store and not near as expensive as studio lights !


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Beautiful young lady. Mine is 9 and time is slipping away too fast.



Thank you! Yes time does slip away too fast! She will be 10 in a few months! 



FERAL ONE said:


> crickett, i know i am late in the discussion but first of all she is lovely !!! you should be proud !!! now for the " picture" the only hting i can add is that i have a few of the clamp lights from home depot and i added some higher "kelvin" lights that were up there around 5000k and it made for a much whiter light that i had to do less postprocessing with.  they were available at the store and not near as expensive as studio lights !




Thanks F-1!


----------



## JasonF (Aug 20, 2011)

Great job Christy!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2011)

JasonF said:


> Great job Christy!



Thanks Jason!


----------

